
Will Apple Put the iPhone on Other Carriers? - atularora
http://bits.blogs.nytimes.com/2011/01/21/will-apple-put-the-iphone-on-other-carriers/
======
byoung2
I hope the iPhone doesn't come to Sprint, because it would increase demand on
the network and result in in the introduction of metered data, especially if
it's 4G. We have a good thing going with Sprint as the dark horse in the
mobile race. The network is fast and reliable, and the plans are the cheapest
of the major carriers for unlimited data, voice, and texts.

~~~
wtallis
Why is it that everyone is so accepting of the excuse that carriers can't
scale up to the usage levels imposed by smartphones? Are we really _that_
limited in available RF spectrum, or are carriers just not willing to spend
the money necessary to keep up with demand? We know they _have_ the money, so
how can a network like AT&T Wireless keep sucking for years on end?

~~~
byoung2
The problem is that subscribers can sign up and increase data consumption at a
faster rate than carriers can build out infrastructure. The fact that
subscribers are under contract to pay whether or not the service sucks is a
disincentive to spend money scaling the network.

------
stretchwithme
Interesting to see the balance between Android and iPhone at AT&T where people
are able to choose. Of course, a lot of those iPhone users went to AT&T solely
to have the iPhone.

